# [svgalib] errormedia-libs/svgalib-1.9.23 failed kernel modul

## apocryphe

Bonjours,

j essaye d emerger amarok en ~x86 + noyau 2.6.15-r1 , et la dependance svgalib me communique une erreur :

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 * Preparing svgalib_helper module

make -C /usr/src/linux SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/svgalib-1.9.23/work/svgalib-1.9.

23/kernel/svgalib_helper CLASS_CFLAGS= modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.15-rc1'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/svgalib-1.9.23/work/svgalib-1.9.23/kernel/svgalib_hel

per/main.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/svgalib-1.9.23/work/svgalib-1.9.23/kernel/svgalib_hel

per/i810.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/svgalib-1.9.23/work/svgalib-1.9.23/kernel/svgalib_hel

per/interrupt.o

/var/tmp/portage/svgalib-1.9.23/work/svgalib-1.9.23/kernel/svgalib_helper/interr

upt.c: In function `vga_init_vsync':

/var/tmp/portage/svgalib-1.9.23/work/svgalib-1.9.23/kernel/svgalib_helper/interr

upt.c:286: error: `PCI_VENDOR_ID_RENDITION' undeclared (first use in this functi

on)

/var/tmp/portage/svgalib-1.9.23/work/svgalib-1.9.23/kernel/svgalib_helper/interr

upt.c:286: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/var/tmp/portage/svgalib-1.9.23/work/svgalib-1.9.23/kernel/svgalib_helper/interr

upt.c:286: error: for each function it appears in.)

/var/tmp/portage/svgalib-1.9.23/work/svgalib-1.9.23/kernel/svgalib_helper/main.c

: In function `init_module':

/var/tmp/portage/svgalib-1.9.23/work/svgalib-1.9.23/kernel/svgalib_helper/main.c

:607: warning: passing arg 2 of `class_device_create' makes pointer from integer

 without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/svgalib-1.9.23/work/svgalib-1.9.23/kernel/svgalib_helper/main.c

:607: warning: passing arg 3 of `class_device_create' makes integer from pointer

 without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/svgalib-1.9.23/work/svgalib-1.9.23/kernel/svgalib_helper/main.c

:607: warning: passing arg 4 of `class_device_create' from incompatible pointer 

type

/var/tmp/portage/svgalib-1.9.23/work/svgalib-1.9.23/kernel/svgalib_helper/main.c

:607: error: too few arguments to function `class_device_create'

/var/tmp/portage/svgalib-1.9.23/work/svgalib-1.9.23/kernel/svgalib_helper/main.c

:655: warning: passing arg 2 of `class_device_create' makes pointer from integer

 without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/svgalib-1.9.23/work/svgalib-1.9.23/kernel/svgalib_helper/main.c

:655: warning: passing arg 3 of `class_device_create' makes integer from pointer

 without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/svgalib-1.9.23/work/svgalib-1.9.23/kernel/svgalib_helper/main.c

:655: warning: passing arg 4 of `class_device_create' from incompatible pointer 

type

/var/tmp/portage/svgalib-1.9.23/work/svgalib-1.9.23/kernel/svgalib_helper/main.c

:655: error: too few arguments to function `class_device_create'

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/svgalib-1.9.23/work/svgalib-1.9.23/kernel/svgalib

_helper/interrupt.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/svgalib-1.9.23/work/svgalib-1.9.23/kernel/svgalib

_helper/main.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/svgalib-1.9.23/work/svgalib-1.9.23/kernel

/svgalib_helper] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.15-rc1'

make: *** [default] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-libs/svgalib-1.9.23 failed.

!!! Function linux-mod_src_compile, Line 505, Exitcode 2

!!! Unable to make                                  KDIR=/usr/src/linux default.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

jai essayer de matter mon .config a la recherche du fameux svga... jai rien trouver

si quelqu un m aiguiller ce serait sympa

----------

## apocryphe

sa fait un peu *** car jpeu pas installer amarok, k3b... bref des truc bien

----------

## boozo

'alute

juste une idée comme çà... fait voir un petit

```
ls -l /usr/src/
```

des fois que tu ne pointes plus vers le bon kernel

----------

## apocryphe

non jsuis une buse mais pas a ce point...

GentooDesk ~ # ls -l /usr/src/

total 4

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   16 Nov 13 17:37 linux -> linux-2.6.15-rc1

drwxr-xr-x  20 root root 4096 Nov 15 19:07 linux-2.6.15-rc1

je viens d installer deuxiemme gentoo donc jai pas d autre kernel que celui la...

en fait svgalib  n est pas obligatoir ( cest un truc de consol je crois) mais sa doi venir de mes use flags generique qui dois tchecker cette dependance

USE="-gnome -debug -oss qt kde kdeenablefinal dvd alsa cdr 3dnow opengl X userlocales arts xine acpi aac apm avi dvdr emacs gmp gif hal jpeg mxx mozilla mpeg msn mule ogg sse vcd win32codecs xine quicktime dvd ffmpeg mpeg mad wxwindows aac dts a52 ogg flac theora oggvorbis matroska freetype bidi xv svga gnutls stream vlm httpd cdda vcd cdio live svg indeo nptl mpc pic gpm nvidia"

----------

## blasserre

à tout hasard   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *apocryphe wrote:*   

> USE="-gnome -debug -oss qt kde kdeenablefinal dvd alsa cdr 3dnow opengl X userlocales arts xine acpi aac apm avi dvdr emacs gmp gif hal jpeg mxx mozilla mpeg msn mule ogg sse vcd win32codecs xine quicktime dvd ffmpeg mpeg mad wxwindows aac dts a52 ogg flac theora oggvorbis matroska freetype bidi xv svga gnutls stream vlm httpd cdda vcd cdio live svg indeo nptl mpc pic gpm nvidia"

 

----------

## apocryphe

rire...

----------

## boozo

c'était à tenter tout de même des fois avec un 10zaine de noyaux on oubli des trucs tout bête je sais de quoi je parle, j'en fais les frais régulièrement   :Laughing: 

bon alors secundo...  essaye d'emerger svgalib avec le USEflag "no-helper" pour voir si c'est mieux   :Confused: 

----------

